

Ask HN: UK Colleges - Oxford or Cambridge? - v3rt

I'm a recent US high school graduate currently on gap year working at a software startup, in no small part thanks to the advice I got on HN in April. I'm reapplying to numerous universities, one of which will be either Oxford or Cambridge (for engineering; applying to both is not possible), and I need to decide which soon.<p>I've been leaning towards Oxford, because it's in a larger town and offers a combined Engineering/Economics course, and I've heard that the difference in the sci/eng programs' quality in the two universities is insignificant. However, I just read about "Silicon Fen", which is evidently the UK's tech-company concentration spot, located around Cambridge. Its existence pointed me to the thought that Cambridge has a better concentration of hackers than Oxford.<p>So, can any HNers with experience with the two universities help with some input regarding the comparative strengths of the engineering (and science) programs, and the student bodies of the two universities? As well as a macro look at the universities, any advice on which colleges within the universities offer the best atmosphere for a budding hacker (preferably without being too bookish) would also be very helpful.<p>Thanks for the advice.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I studied at Cambridge, only visiting Oxford to visit friends and to speak
(seminars and public events).

I think there is little to choose between them. You will find people of like
mind almost whereever you go, provided you seek them out.

It's true the Cambridge has the science Park, and I know of several spin-offs
and high-tech companies in the area, but there are also many high-tech
companies in the area of Oxford.

I believe Cambridge and surrounds has the reputation for the smaller
companies, and that's probably what you're looking for.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4_corridor>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Fen>

However, I believe the much more important thing is the university and
department. For that, I would suggest Cambridge has the edge, but I've not got
enough data to be definite.

You might do well to see what the PhD students are doing in your area, because
that will show the strengths of the staff.

------
barry-cotter
In your situation I would go for Oxford. I'm biased since I've got an uncle
teaching there in Economics. Cambridge is better in Sci/Eng Oxford in
Arts/Social Science. But if you wanted to do Ec you'd be better off at LSE.
The faculty access at Oxbridge is incomparably better than _anywhere else_
worldwide, Ivy League, Stanford, whereever. Ox and Cam are both great, they
both have good startup scenes by European standards. Cambridge's is definitely
better. If only Ox has the course combination you want go there. You can
improve the scene there, get a rep, like jedchristiansen at Cambridge (seed
accelerator MBA thesis guy, ask him) email me

------
sharpn
I didn't go to either so I don't know. But in a previous job I hired programer
grads from both & found them all excellent (& much better than Harvard - but
nb. tiny sample size). I strongly recommend you make some connections in
London whilst at either, and take advantage of the cheap flights/train to
Barcelona, Rome, Paris, Berlin etc. for weekend breaks. Good luck!

